# lenovo Y580



## ReNeY (19. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir nun das Lenovo Y580 bestellt und im nachhinein kommen mir ein paar Fragen zur Festplatte auf.
Laut Hersteller besitzt das Notebook eine 750 GB HDD und eine 32 GB SSD.
Dahinter steht das es eine caching-Festplatte ist.
Mit den Treiber von Lenovo soll es dann je nachdem welches Programm oder welche Dateien oft bentuz werden variabel verschieben und so einen möglichst schnellen Zugriff gewähren.

Nun meine Fragen:

- Ist die SSD in der HDD integriert? Oder sind 2 einzelne Platten verbaut?

- Wie sieht es mit Backups aus, kann ich dann jeweils die gesamte Platte (also HDD+SSD)"backupen"?

- Kann ich die schon dagewesene SSD einzelnt ansteuern? Also einfach als hätte ich 2 verschiedene Festplatten? Würden dann die 32 GB fürs System und Updates ausreichen?

- Ich überlege mir eine SSD zu kaufen und diese dann statt der anderen SSD zu verbauen? Wäre für die "neue" SSD dann Platz vorhanden ohne das Laufwerk auszubauen?

- Welche SSD-Platten könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 128/256GB? Preis/Leistungsbezogen natürlich.


----------



## fadade (19. September 2012)

- SSD ist separat
- Die SSD wird wahrscheinlich nicht ins Backup einbezogen, da dort nur Daten sind ("gechacht" werden) wenn die Software aktiv ist und die SSD eben nur fürs Caching ist --> unabhängig vom Betriebssystem
- wenn sie im Gerätemanager/in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt wird, sollte das klappen. In der Datenträgerverwaltung die SSD einfach einmal kurz formatieren und dann eine neue Partition erstellen.
- Die 32GB SSD wird eine mSATA-SSD sein. Sprich eine handelsübliche SSD (2,5") wirst du nur statt der Festplatte einbauen können. Allerdings kannst du dir auch z.B. eine 128GB-SSD im mSATA-Format kaufen und die zusätzlich zur 2,5"-Festplatte nutzen.
- Crucial M4 (Slim) im mSATA bzw. 2,5"-Format kann ich persönlich empfehlen; Samsung 830 (2,5") ist ziemlich schnell, benötigt aber relativ viel Strom, dann vielleicht lieber eine Corsair Force (GT). Die Größe müsstest du selbst entscheiden, also ich komme mit einer 128GB-Variante total aus: ~30GB Windows, ~10GB Programme und der Rest frei/Daten


----------



## ReNeY (19. September 2012)

Vielen Dank!

Also ist eigentlich diese Caching-SSD blödsinn bzw. beschränkt empfehlenswert?



> Die 32GB SSD wird eine mSATA-SSD sein. Sprich eine handelsübliche SSD (2,5") wirst du nur statt der Festplatte einbauen können. Allerdings kannst du dir auch z.B. eine 128GB-SSD im mSATA-Format kaufen und die zusätzlich zur 2,5"-Festplatte nutzen.


Das verwirrt mich noch ein wenig. Also die 32 GB SSD müsste ich ausbauen um eine neue SSD einbauen zu können, aber weiterhin bleibt die großes HDD auch im Notebook? Oder müsste das komplette Festplattensystem was im Notebook mitgelifert wurde raus um eine neue SSD zu verbauen?

Deine 30GB für Windows sind aber nur stark überschlagen und mit ausreichend Puffer oder? Also wenn ich die "Caching-SSD" als eine normale SSD einstellen könnte dann würde die ja auch fürs Betriebssystem und paar kleine wichtige Programme eigentlich langen oder? Aber ist halt die Frage ob das wirklich funktioniert...


----------



## fadade (19. September 2012)

Jein, also du hast in dem Gerät eine *normale 2,5" Festplatte* und diese kleine *mSATA-(Caching-)SSD*. Sprich du könntest nun eine normale 2,5"-SSD kaufen und die statt der Festplatte einbauen, dann hättest du 2 SSDs im Gerät, oder du kaufst halt eine vom Speicherplatz her größere mSATA-SSD und baust sie statt der jetzigen mSATA-(Caching-)SSD ein, dann hättest du eine - wie ich finde - gute Kombination: Betriebssystem + ggf. häufig genutzte Programme auf die mSATA-SSD und dann große Daten auf die Festplatte.

Ob du nun aber das Betriebssystem auf die dort verbaute mSATA-SSD installieren kannst - unabhängig ob es die Standard-mSATA-SSD ist oder eine von dir nachgekaufte - hängt ein bisschen vom Gerät ab, denn dazu muss eine verbaute mSATA-SSD natürlich auch schon vor der Installation vom Betriebssystem ..... "verfügbar" sein; und das weiß ich eben nicht, ob das der Fall ist, denn vielleicht funktioniert der Slot auch erst mit der Caching-Software (die dann sozusagen den Treiber für den Slot liefert). In diesem Fall müsstest du eben eine normale 2,5"-SSD kaufen und sie statt der Festplatte verbauen.
Das könntest du ja vielleich mal bei notebookcheck.com im Testbericht zum Y580 recherchieren 

Tjoa ... also das mit den 30GB für Windows ist schon recht real; auf meinem Desktop benötige ich auf der Systempartition (+ alle Programme) insgesamt 45GB. Ich würde dir nicht raten zu versuchen Windows auf eine *32GB* SSD zu pressen 
Zumal die Leistung von SSDs die über einen gewissen Grad befüllt sind ja doch beachtlich nachlässt...


----------



## ReNeY (19. September 2012)

Okay, dann werde ich wohl die 32GB SSD rausschmeißen und mir eine neue mit mind. 128GB mSata-SSD kaufen.
Der m-Sata Slot des Notebooks unterstützt zudem SATA III, dass ist ja schonmal ganz schön.

Hast du vielleicht einen Vorschlag für eine mSata-SSD? Was hälst du von der:
http://www.amazon.de/Crucial-CT128M...platte/dp/B0085J17KA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Nun habe ich aber auch gelesen, dass die m-Sata SSDs extreme Hitze entwicklen...ist das nicht ziemlich kontraproduktiv in einem so engen System, wobei die GTX660 schon genügend aufheizen? Ist das wirklich so kritisch oder vernachlässigbar?
Wenn es wirklich kritisch ist , gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit einem "Sata to mSata" eine 2,5" SSD einzubauen oder lässt der Platz das nicht zu?

Vielen vielen Dank schinmal Fadada, bist mir eine sehr großes Hilfe!


----------



## qwerqwer99 (19. September 2012)

Schau mal hier rein: klick
mSATA Karten haben fast Checkkartengröße. Da passt dann natürlich kein normales Laufwerk rein. Ansonsten würde das Format ja auch keinen Vorteil bringen. 
Crucial und Samsung sind auch im mSATA Format sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## ReNeY (19. September 2012)

Naja, gerade weil da schon ne alte SSD drin ist müsste die neue da reinpassen?
Ich denke ich werde diese hier kaufen. http://www.amazon.de/Crucial-CT128M...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1348064531&sr=1-2

Was ich so gelesen habe scheint die nicht schlecht zu sein. Wird auch sofort für eine BS-Installation erkannt.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (19. September 2012)

ReNeY schrieb:


> Naja, gerade weil da schon ne alte SSD drin ist müsste die neue da reinpassen?


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Oder war das eine Aussage? Die mSATA SSDs passen in die mSATA Steckplätze. Also hast du alles richtig erkannt. Die 7-9 mm dicken normalen Laufwerke passen natürlich nicht an den mSATA Anschluss.


----------



## ReNeY (19. September 2012)

Ja genau so habe ich es auch nun verstanden, war nur selber verwirrt durch deine Aussage dass kein normales Laufwerk reinpasst.
Gut dann werde ich das so machen. Müssen dann bestimmte Treiber NICHT installiert werden damit dieses caching nicht wieder beginnt bzw. ich 2 Seperate Festplatten habe?


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2012)

Ich antworte absichtlich mal auf den ersten Post da ich dem Weg den die Diskussion weiter unten genommen hat nicht zustimme denn:


> Also ist eigentlich diese Caching-SSD blödsinn bzw. beschränkt empfehlenswert?


Das ist überhaupt kein Blödsinn und eben die bei Lenovo angebotene Umsetzung von Intel läuft laut diversen Tests, unter anderem von PCGH, prima. Dabei werden Geschwindigkeiten erzielt die fast an den reinen SSD Betrieb heran reichen.


ReNeY schrieb:


> - Ist die SSD in der HDD integriert? Oder sind 2 einzelne Platten verbaut?


Es sind zwei einzelne "Platten" verbaut. Allerdings mit dem festen vorhaben die SSD als Cache zu nutzen was daraus aus Anwendersicht eine Platte mit 750GB macht.



> - Wie sieht es mit Backups aus, kann ich dann jeweils die gesamte Platte (also HDD+SSD)"backupen"?


Im Cache Betrieb würde man ein Backup der HDD machen. Die SSD beinhaltet nur kopien von besonders häufig benötigten Dateien.



> - Kann ich die schon dagewesene SSD einzelnt ansteuern? Also einfach als hätte ich 2 verschiedene Festplatten? Würden dann die 32 GB fürs System und Updates ausreichen?


 Kannst du, allerdings würde da im Endeffekt wirklich nicht viel mehr als das OS drauf passen was im Alltagsbetrieb den Beschleunigungseffekt stark schmälert. Im Cache Betrieb wird dagegen "alles"(bzw. das was du am häufigsten brauchst) was mit Daten lesen zu tun hat beschleunigt.



> - Ich überlege mir eine SSD zu kaufen und diese dann statt der anderen SSD zu verbauen? Wäre für die "neue" SSD dann Platz vorhanden ohne das Laufwerk auszubauen?


Ist in den Posts weiter unten zur genüge beantwortet.


> - Welche SSD-Platten könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 128/256GB? Preis/Leistungsbezogen natürlich.


Ich würde empfehlen die 32GB Platte im Cache Betrieb zu nutzen.


----------



## Graf_K (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Kann leider meinen Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 (Intel Core i7-3610QM 2,3 GHz, 4 GB RAM, 1000 GB HDD + 32 GB SSD, Nvidia GTX660M, Blu-ray, Win 7 HP) nicht auf die Werkseinstellungen wiederherstellen. Service - Partition ist beschädigt.
Bitte euch um eine Kopie der Service - Partition oder um eine Wiederherstellungsdisc der Werkseinstellungen 

Danke


----------



## sir qlimax (25. Juni 2013)

Chaching SSD raus und msata SSD 128gb oder mehr rein. Klappt wunderbar. Habe es bei meinem y580 auch gemacht


----------

